# Läuft Xampp auch unter Windows XP Home?



## Soiam (19. März 2005)

Ich hatte bereits Apache2 auf meinem PC (Windows XP Home SP2) installiert und einfach nicht den Apache-Dienst zum Laufen bekommen. Später sagte mir jemand, dass man dafür schon XP Prof. benötigt. 
Nun bin ich auf Xampp aufmerksam geworden und möchte gerne in Erfahrung bringen, ob Xampp einwandfrei unter XP Home mit SP2 läuft und sich eine Installation lohnt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. März 2005)

Ich hab grad mal einen kurzen Blick in die Doku vom Apache geworfen, genauer in den Teil ueber Windows. Hab nichts gefunden wo explizit von XP Pro gesprochen wird. Wenn ist immer nur von XP die Rede.
Ich wuesste auch keinen Grund warum er denn nicht laufen sollte.


----------



## puetz (19. März 2005)

Also ich nutze WinXP Home! Und Xampp funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei


----------



## Soiam (20. März 2005)

Danke! Habe Xampp installiert, es läuft problemlos. Ist ja wirklich eine komfortable PHP-Entwicklungsumgebung mit allem Drum und Dran.


----------

